# The ultimate deer stand!!!!!



## chappy 16 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here are a few pics still have a little work to do.  what color to paint.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacobs ladder  Nice! How high is that thing?


----------



## Davans (Oct 1, 2009)

Stairway To Heavan comes to mind


----------



## proside (Oct 2, 2009)

I would hunt all day in that thing!


----------



## Big Country (Oct 2, 2009)

Heck I could live in it!


----------



## jigman (Oct 2, 2009)

Watch your step


----------



## chappy 16 (Oct 2, 2009)

*height*

the height is about 19 ft. to the floor stand is 6x6 with 29 steps to the top. just a rebuild of a old tower that has been there about 12 years, have had great success from this one stand.


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 3, 2009)

Where is the little red light that is supposed to be on the top of that structure...

Watch for low flying planes.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 3, 2009)

*Let me guess*

Did you built that so you can see who's cars are driving down your road? LOL


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good! Just need to brush it in with a apple orchard.


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 3, 2009)

proside said:


> I would hunt all day in that thing!



i would to just so i wouldnt have to walk the steps again


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 3, 2009)

nice condo !


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2009)

Great looking stand !!!! 

Why such a gradual slope on the steps?


----------



## chappy 16 (Oct 4, 2009)

*paint*

Need help on what color to paint?


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 4, 2009)

looks great. does need some hand rails on steps. I would want to read about someone falling, There are way too many on them threads already. safety first


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Raven97 (Oct 7, 2009)

So when are you installing the elevator?


----------



## duffey1993 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow thats nice


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Oct 13, 2009)

redneck condo


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 13, 2009)

do you make those to sell?


----------



## BirdNut (Oct 14, 2009)

I think per the building code you need a handrail on those steps.  Also, it doesn't look to be in compliance with the ADA.


----------



## Red Man (Oct 14, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> nice condo !


 

x2.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2009)

gotta love it!


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 14, 2009)

good lord thats some steps.


----------



## jpettis (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been in that deer stand and you can see all five states that boarder Georgia.   You a trip Chappellstein!!!!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 18, 2009)

kool..... I just wonder if the deer will know what the color is when you paint it??


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Oct 18, 2009)

needs more steps....


----------



## BOW BOB (Oct 18, 2009)

I could paint my house for less money!


----------

